# Want side-scanned sonar images?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Gang. I obtained access to a towed side-scan sonar setup. With your help, I would like to get side-scan images of some of our local (Pensacola) natural bottom spots and unusual structures. It will be good practice for me and the images could of interest to you. Sadly, I do not have many good numbers for natural bottom spots. 

I would be happy to exchange the images I obtain with folks willing to share a few of their numbers. I'll keep the numbers confidential. If you are interested, please don't send me the numbers yet. For now, if you could just send me a private message describing the spot, that would be great.

If anyone knows of some public numbers for natural bottom spots, I would appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction. I do have Escambia County's (Robert Turpin's) list, and I have not had any luck with MBT's numbers (sorry Evensplit).

I'm most interested in spots with ledges and nice vertical relief, and any odd man-made structures. I'm not sure how long I'll have access to the side-scan setup, so I would like to get out soon.

Thanks in advance!

Bryan


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Brian, What kind of machine is it? A Fisher or is it a Cline? :thumbup: If it's a true towed Side Scan why do you need numbers, Take a few weeks and you will have the entire Pensacola area Gulf Mapped with every beer can and reef in it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Brian, What kind of machine is it? A Fisher or is it a Cline? :thumbup: If it's a true towed Side Scan why do you need numbers, Take a few weeks and you will have the entire Pensacola area Gulf Mapped with every beer can and reef in it. :thumbup::thumbup:


LOL - That sounds like too much work to me! Since the side-scan swath, at the resolution I think we'll need, is only about 500' and we need to be moving at about 3 knots, it would take forever!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you looking for Gulf or Bay numbers. I have always been kinda curious on what we bottom fish on in the bay.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

For the bay go on Ft. pickens side and ride along there where the old coast guard station about 100 to 200 yards off the beach. It will go from 30' to 50' or so and see what you see there. Gulf, I dont think many people are going to give real numbers out. Most would loan you their wife before giving their fishing spots.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> For the bay go on Ft. pickens side and ride along there where the old coast guard station about 100 to 200 yards off the beach. It will go from 30' to 50' or so and see what you see there. Gulf, I dont think many people are going to give real numbers out. _*Most would loan you their wife before giving their fishing spots.*_



I'd loan her out to get some additional #'s!!!!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Ron19 said:


> I'd loan her out to get some additional #'s!!!!!!


That is Awesome..:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

People put alot of time and effort in to bay spots and offshore. But bay spots are a little harder to come by, good bay spots. I know a fella that got caught making some bay spots a while ago and its alot of trouble. I have found every number i have by putting in time working the bay and gulf watching botttom machine, except a couple numbers in the bay. A friend of mine gave me a couple nice spots in the bay, but for me bay fishing is harder. Its not the same catching a grouper in the bay as it is offshore.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Side-scan*



Pinksnappercatcher said:


> People put alot of time and effort in to bay spots and offshore. But bay spots are a little harder to come by, good bay spots. I know a fella that got caught making some bay spots a while ago and its alot of trouble. I have found every number i have by putting in time working the bay and gulf watching botttom machine, except a couple numbers in the bay. A friend of mine gave me a couple nice spots in the bay, but for me bay fishing is harder. Its not the same catching a grouper in the bay as it is offshore.


I like the idea of mapping the bay a lot. Since the side-scan fish needs to be towed slowly in relatively calm waters, there are more days I can take it out when I am in sheltered water.

Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------

